# How do I extend the awning



## SS420 (Apr 7, 2011)

I am new to rving and just got my first camper. How do you extend the awning? I see a plastic button by the roll that holds the awning material, but am not sure if these need to be pushed pulled slid etc.?? I see the release/retract lever. Is that all I need to release to unroll it?

2006 Dutchmen 31DSL

Thanks


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

How to Set Up an RV Awning | eHow.com


----------



## SS420 (Apr 7, 2011)

I saw that page, but am more so wondering if I just need to flip the retract/release lever on the top or do I need to do anything with the plastic button looking devices on the top of each arm. I see the knobs and levers that the ehow page talks about.

Thanks


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*putting out the awning*

I can never seem to remember but luckily my girlfriend always seem to know. If it were just me I think I'd either take it off or get the fully automatic one.


----------



## SS420 (Apr 7, 2011)

Gerry said:


> I can never seem to remember but luckily my girlfriend always seem to know. If it were just me I think I'd either take it off or get the fully automatic one.


Can I borrow your girlfriend? 

Guess I will just work on it this weekend in the day light.

Thanks


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

SS420 said:


> I saw that page, but am more so wondering if I just need to flip the retract/release lever on the top or do I need to do anything with the plastic button looking devices on the top of each arm. I see the knobs and levers that the ehow page talks about.
> 
> Thanks


After you roll the awning out, you will see that there are two pieces to each arm. What you want to do is move the smaller one to the top of the larger one - some simply slide up, some actually come loose and then attach to to the end of the larger one. When you go to roll it up, you need to put those smaller pieces back where they were before you flip the lever - hold onto that loop before you flip the lever, because it will start rolling up by itself.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

SS420 said:


> I saw that page, but am more so wondering if I just need to flip the retract/release lever on the top or do I need to do anything with the plastic button looking devices on the top of each arm. I see the knobs and levers that the ehow page talks about.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you have to flip that lever with your awning rod then put the rod in the loop and pull it down. Look at the vertical arms at each end of the awning. They run from the bottom of your trailer up to the awning. You might have a locking lever and a knob on them, which must be released and loosened before you pull down the awning.


----------



## SS420 (Apr 7, 2011)

The loop on the awning has been broken, and I need an awning hook. The guy I purchased it from, said he just has a person help him open it by walking the arms out. He was not real clear on how to do it like this though. I might be able to grab what's left of the loop with a ladder. Is the loop easily replaced?


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

SS420 said:


> The loop on the awning has been broken, and I need an awning hook. The guy I purchased it from, said he just has a person help him open it by walking the arms out. He was not real clear on how to do it like this though. I might be able to grab what's left of the loop with a ladder. Is the loop easily replaced?


After you flip the release you unroll the awning til it's all the way out. It will lock so it won't roll up. The smaller bars are behind the bars that come down with the awning. They should slide up the bigger bars to the awning roller and lock in place. They should have a tightening knob on them. Pull down on the awning roller to tighten the material and tighten the knobs. Do it on both ends. Then on the bigger rods pull out the handles and extend the arms. Release the handles when the desired height has been met, be sure the door clears the awning or you might rip it.
Both the rod and the loop are available at an RV store, Camper World or Campors Barn. The loop slides into the track in the awning roll up tube, where you hang the lights..


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

SS420 said:


> The loop on the awning has been broken, and I need an awning hook. The guy I purchased it from, said he just has a person help him open it by walking the arms out. He was not real clear on how to do it like this though. I might be able to grab what's left of the loop with a ladder. Is the loop easily replaced?


Two people, pulling on each arm, will work just as pulling on the loop.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

The loop is easily replaced and available from an RV Parts store. You'll need to open the awning before you can replace it, though.

After the awning is out, measure the length of the awning from where it attached to the RV and to the Roller tube.

To remove it slide what's left to the open end of the roller tube, usually the end that does not have the awning release latch. The new strap just slides back into the slot in the roller tube. It should be obvious when the awning is out and the roller tube is exposed.


----------

